# PCGH-Fan-PC Limited-Edition - Asus GTX 1060 und Core i5-7600K [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Fan-PC Limited-Edition - Asus GTX 1060 und Core i5-7600K [Anzeige]*

						Am 3. Mai erscheint die 200. Ausgabe der PC Games Hardware am Kiosk. Zu diesem Anlass gibt es einen streng limitierten PCGH-Fan-PC mit hochwertigen PCGH-Komponenten und einem Preisvorteil von 100 Euro.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Fan-PC Limited-Edition - Asus GTX 1060 und Core i5-7600K [Anzeige]*


----------



## Flexsist (13. April 2017)

Mir erschließt sich der Sinn dieses PCs nicht. Für 10€ weniger bekomme ich den PCGH Starter Kit mit pi mal Daumen gleichwertiger GPU und 5GB mehr Speicher auf der Karte.


----------



## 1xTobi (13. April 2017)

@Flexists:

Dann hast du aber keine LIMITED Edition.


----------



## Flexsist (14. April 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich der Sinn dieses PCs nicht. Für 10€ weniger bekomme ich den PCGH Starter Kit mit pi mal Daumen gleichwertiger GPU und 5GB mehr Speicher auf der Karte.




Habe mich verlesen bzw in der Tabelle verguckt. 

Habs mit dem PC in der ersten Spalte verwechselt, da genau diese Spalte sich von den anderen abhebt aufgrund der dickeren Trennlinie. Daher dachte ich das wäre der Fan PC ohne zu lesen was oben drin steht.


----------



## XXTREME (15. April 2017)

i5...pah, lieber nen R5 1600 .


----------



## xpSyk (23. April 2017)

i5-7400 und GTX 1060


----------



## Horilein (23. April 2017)

1400,-€ fürn  Mittelklasse PC   der eigentlich auch nur etwas flinker is als meine 6 Jahre alte Kiste.`
Mir passiert zu wenig aufm Hardware Markt 
Aber dafür kann ja PCGH und Alternate nix


----------



## Pu244 (30. April 2017)

Wenn man die Preise für die Komponenten zusammenrechnet, dann kommt man auf etwa 1200€, von daher sind die 200€ Aufschlag im Rahmen des üblichen, besonders wenn man bedenkt das der PC gut zusammengestellt ist. 

Positiv ist zu bemerken dass das Netzteil quasi alle neuen Grakas verkraften wird und das man wohl einen Coffeelake 6 Kerner einpflanzen, sowie problemlos auf 48GB RAM aufrüsten kann.

Natürlich kann man immer etwas finden, das man besser machen kann. Ein 1600X wäre natürlich besser geeignet, solange man nicht übertakten möchte und eine GTX 1070 oder 1080 würde für mehr Durchschlagskraft sorgen. Aber das ist ein Problem, das alle Komplett PCs haben.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> und das man wohl einen Coffeelake 6 Kerner einpflanzen



Tja, das glaube ich eben erst, wenn ich es tatsächlich sehe.
Ansonsten vermute ich stark, dass Coffee Lake 300er Chipsätze voraussetzen wird.


----------



## XXTREME (2. Mai 2017)

Das vermute ich auch.


----------



## Skrondgar (3. Mai 2017)

Selbst wenn Coffee Lake ein neues Mainboard benötigt, brechen dann Skylake und Kaby Lake Besitzern die nächsten zwei Jahre ein Zacken aus der Krone?


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2017)

Sie sind gezwungen, sich ein neues Mainboard zu kaufen, wenn sie den 6 Kerner nutzen wollen.
Und das ist dann rein willkürlich, denn es gibt keinen technischen Grund, wieso der 6 Kerner nicht auch auf den alten Mainboards läuft.
Also exakt das gleiche, was Intel vergangene Generation mit Broadwell gemacht hat, der auch nicht auf Z87 Boards lief.
Und wenn ein Hersteller damit erst mal anfängt, ist es ihm zuzutrauen, dass er diese Art Plattformpolitik weiter betreibt.


----------



## Frittenkalle (28. Mai 2017)

Wer ist eigentlich für die Preisgestaltung zuständig, bei allem Respekt, das Ding ist wucher! Da bekomme ich ein Acer Predator  mit i7 6700 o i7 7700 und ner gtx 1070 mit ähnlicher Ausstattung für 1400€ und da fangen schon an viele mit den Zähnen zu knirschen und kritisieren die Preisgestaltung.


----------



## bastian123f (24. Juli 2017)

Vor nem 3/4 Jahr nen PC für einen Kumpel zusammen geschraubt. i7-6700K, 250Gb SSD, 2Tb HDD, GTX 1070 und Z170A Gaming M3 Motherboard für 1400.


----------



## kelsior (30. Juli 2017)

Warum ist das wieder auf der Frontseite? Vorallem listet Alternate den gar nicht mehr?


----------



## Flexsist (30. Juli 2017)

Ist ja eine Limited Edition, vielleicht wurde der letzte in den knapp letzten 3 Stunden verkauft?


----------

